# Can you laugh at yourself??



## shesulsa (Jun 14, 2006)

What is it about you that makes other people chortle or make comments that tick you off?

Can you handle laughing at the humor in the worst situations?  I heard a comedian say once that even rape can be funny if you look at it right.  

So what button of yours that others push have you learned to laugh at and how?


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 14, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> What is it about you that makes other people chortle or make comments that tick you off?
> 
> Can you handle laughing at the humor in the worst situations? I heard a comedian say once that even rape can be funny if you look at it right.
> 
> So what button of yours that others push have you learned to laugh at and how?


 
I'm sure you know by now, that I personally, am Humorless.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 14, 2006)

Elmer Fudd, raping Porky Pig....think that was Carlin. 

I laugh at myself all the time. I feel, you have no right to laugh at others if you cannot laugh at yourself. none of us are perfect y'know? 

I'm overweight, balding, a complete geek, and have a very warped sense of humor...that, ah, annoys some folks. I've had some stuff happen in my life, that is I didn't have the ability to laugh, I'd probably be dead. I tell folks, worry when I can't crack a joke.



BTW: You all dress funny, and have hairy toes. 



			
				shesulsa said:
			
		

> What is it about you that makes other people chortle or make comments that tick you off?
> 
> Can you handle laughing at the humor in the worst situations?  I heard a comedian say once that even rape can be funny if you look at it right.
> 
> So what button of yours that others push have you learned to laugh at and how?


----------



## karatekid1975 (Jun 14, 2006)

LOL Bob. I also can have a warped sense of humor sometimes. We should hang out sometime 

Anyways, I can also be a complete air head sometimes, and I just have to stand back and laugh at myself. I have what I call "brain farts" (forgetting stuff, or stop in the middle of a sentence and wonder what the hell I was just talking about).


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 14, 2006)

I am a champion at self-deprecating humor.  The aspect of me that I've learned to laugh at is my odd and unusual references that I take for granted everyone knows.

For example, I expect everyone to know that Bruce, here, is also in charge of the sheep dip.  Also, that that a piece of coral is a crime.

When people get irritated with me over such things, I turn it on myself and have them laughing at my utter geekiness.


----------



## donna (Jun 14, 2006)

karatekid1975 said:
			
		

> I have what I call "brain farts" (forgetting stuff, or stop in the middle of a sentence and wonder what the hell I was just talking about).


 
So thats what those are called!!! I can relate to that  , here's me thinking it was the onset of oldtimers !!


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 14, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> What is it about you that makes other people chortle or make comments that tick you off?
> 
> Can you handle laughing at the humor in the worst situations? I heard a comedian say once that even rape can be funny if you look at it right.
> 
> So what button of yours that others push have you learned to laugh at and how?


 
I personally laugh at myself evry morning when I look to see that wonderfully shape body and before someone say something round is a shape.
Terry


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 14, 2006)

Ah yes, brain farts...happens to me all the...what was I going to say???



We can't take ourselves too seriously. Life is too short. For some reason, people in my life really enjoy teasiing me. I just roll my eyes at them...or LMAO..one.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 14, 2006)

I think the ability to laugh at yourself *DOES* give you the right to laugh at others as Bob said. 

I do stupid stuff all the time and will laugh at myself because how could've I been so stoopid? 

I do stuff that make people laugh at me without realizing what I was doing was so funny. 

I know that I make folks (here) giggle and chortle quite frequently. I've got the rep points to prove it... (thanks ya'll).

Certian subjects aren't funny to be sure... but if handled the right way a lot of subjects/situations/circumstances/statements are funny. 

However I would have to disagree with Carlin ... Rape *ISN'T* funny no matter who's raping whom.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 14, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> I know that I make folks (here) giggle and chortle quite frequently. I've got the rep points to prove it... (thanks ya'll).


:lol2: I laugh at you. :lol2: Repeatedly and loudly. :lfao::lfao::lfao: Guffaw ... guffaw. :ultracool Oh I slay me. :redeme: Ouch! :erg: Who said that?  :idunno:


----------



## Lisa (Jun 14, 2006)

Yup, do it all the time.

If I can't see the humor in myself, how can I possibly see it in others?

I love British humor.  My brother and I used to kill ourselves over monty python's flying circus, my mom never "got it".

I can laugh at just about anything and if I find I can't, I just ignore it.  To me, each to their own.


----------



## Jenna (Jun 14, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> I think the ability to laugh at yourself *DOES* give you the right to laugh at others as Bob said.
> 
> I do stupid stuff all the time and will laugh at myself because how could've I been so stoopid?
> 
> ...


You are a wise and clever guy Caver  and have said everything here absolutely correct... 

oh I could give you points for being funny too but hey... I do not wanna make u all complacent.. oh and I have noticed on this very thing that there are a few MT folk with not green.. but little red-nose rep points so I guess they are quite funny indeed? 

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## matt.m (Jun 14, 2006)

Dude, I laugh at myself all the time.  I wear leg braces on each leg.  So I am always challenging people to a race.  Either that or I say something like "I would have a great sled if I joined them together."  I call myself tin man etc.

I have laughed at myself and turned it around on other people.  They hate when I do that but they can't say anything since I ripped on myself first.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey, I have this killer funny joke to tell you guys.........................



Ready?










































ANDY MOYNIHAN!!!!!


*Ba-dump TSSSSSH*


----------



## Kacey (Jun 14, 2006)

Of course I laugh at myself - some days, if I don't laugh, I'll cry; I'd rather laugh!


----------



## crushing (Jun 14, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Elmer Fudd, raping Porky Pig....think that was Carlin.
> 
> I laugh at myself all the time. I feel, you have no right to laugh at others if you cannot laugh at yourself. none of us are perfect y'know?
> 
> ...




Yeah, what he said, except replace balding with graying.


----------



## BrandiJo (Jun 14, 2006)

I work with 13 5 year olds, i either laugh at myself and the messes we find ourselfs in or id go postal on them all. Iv learned that its easyer nad works out better to laugh then to yell or cry or be upset. A few things that iv noticed is that all my kids names are similar so im constantly calling them the wrong names....the kids will laugh at it and corrrect me and i will usely laugh and smart off that nope i changed there name for the day ​


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 14, 2006)

If I wasn't able to laugh at all of the stupid things I have done or said, I would have killed myself by now.  Way too many embarrassing things to list.  Here's a recent one.  I had my students practice chambering their kicks by standing along side their partners who were on all fours and then throwing side kicks without hitting their partners.  I pulled out a folding metal chair to demonstrate.  Then I had them work their front kicks.  When I went to demonstrate on the chair, I casually threw the kick without looking at what I was doing, and sent the chair flying across the room about 15 feet, in front of thirty students and most of their parents.  My face could not have gotten any more red.  

"And that students, is why you must watch where you are kicking at all times."


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 14, 2006)

Can I laugh at myself?  Depends on my mood.    I make fun of myself fairly often, especially when it comes to my height (I'm only five feet tall).  I often got teased about my height (among other things) when I was younger.  I also have a tendency to say stupid things at times; that is something else I had to learn to laugh off.


----------



## tradrockrat (Jun 14, 2006)

the weird thing is that I laugh at myself all the time, but can absolutely lose it over uncontrolable streaks of "bad luck".

However, a *really* rough year back in 99 pretty much cured me - it was just like has been said, I could either learn to laugh, or cry myself to sleep everynight for a year (postal was also an option...).

I love to laugh and I insist on fun in my everyday life - or else!!!!


----------



## Drac (Jun 15, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> I laugh at myself all the time. I feel, you have no right to laugh at others if you cannot laugh at yourself. none of us are perfect y'know


 
Well said Bob...


----------



## Kreth (Jun 15, 2006)

Anyone and everything is fair game for my twisted sense of humor, including myself. Hell, I just won a gift certificate on a golf forum for posting a story about a friend of mine hitting me in the side of the face with a muddy divot.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 15, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Anyone and everything is fair game for my twisted sense of humor, including myself. Hell, I just won a gift certificate on a golf forum for posting a story about a friend of mine hitting me in the side of the face with a muddy divot.


Doh! Where were your mad ninja skilz then? :ultracool


----------



## Kreth (Jun 15, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Doh! Where were your mad ninja skilz then? :ultracool


I was in the middle of twisting my fingers into a very complicated kuji to enhance my driving skills... :uhyeah:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 15, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> What is it about you that makes other people chortle or make comments that tick you off?
> 
> Can you handle laughing at the humor in the worst situations? I heard a comedian say once that even rape can be funny if you look at it right.
> 
> So what button of yours that others push have you learned to laugh at and how?




I personally could never laugh at myself. ** See Sightings thread and also Quotation Thread ** Nope I never could do that. That would be just to far of a leap for me.


----------



## Kreth (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeah, it's lame to quote yourself, deal. I missed the editing window...


			
				Kreth said:
			
		

> I was in the middle of twisting my fingers into a very complicated kuji to enhance my driving skills... :uhyeah:


I wanted to clarify that this was referring to golf driving. My vehicular skills are just fine, check out this post (Supporting Membership required to view).


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 15, 2006)

People (specifically those that know me well- and that's scary) usually tease me on what I say...  I have a tendancy to tell people exactly what I think without giving thought into it-  specifically when annoyed, and those that know me just laugh and tell me to relax.  Of course I laugh back and move to something different, and apologize when necessary.  When I get injured, there's a specific phrase I use (sorry- can't say it here).  Last time, my co worker wasn't even facing me and said, "don't cut your finger off!"  (I was cutting flowers at the time for an arrangement).  I also have "foot- in mouth" syndrome, which I've displayed on this forum a few times.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jun 15, 2006)

I am quite absent minded and often find myself cracking a smile for no particular reason.  It is like I cant stop thinking, so sometimes I will be thinking about a joke someone told me and laughing my *** off, and people think I am laughing for no particular reason.  I can be quite clumsy at times as well.  Some of the reasons my friends have "Nicked" me with the name "Rain Man".


----------



## karatekid1975 (Jun 15, 2006)

donna said:
			
		

> So thats what those are called!!! I can relate to that , here's me thinking it was the onset of oldtimers !!


 
Yep. It's not oldtimers. It's brianfarts LOL

Speaking of which, I was in a production line, which I was the "catcher." I was supposed to catch the small boxes off of the line for the rest of the group (we had to fold them and put in inserts, ect), and I kept forgetting this one girl (good thing she had a sense of humor). She said "throw me a box!." I actually did. I threw it and it hit her in the arm. A minute later, I forgot about her again. She threw one back (grabbed it from someone else), and we busted out laughing. Then there was the box fight .... LOL  That was SOOO much fun


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 16, 2006)

evenflow1121 said:
			
		

> I am quite absent minded and often find myself cracking a smile for no particular reason. It is like I cant stop thinking, so sometimes I will be thinking about a joke someone told me and laughing my *** off, and people think I am laughing for no particular reason.


 
Same here, and when asked why and can't explain because they won't get the joke!  I just say it's something someone said earlier.  I still get weird looks for it, though!


----------

